# Wash stall, or area outside. Looking for advice!



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd consider doing both. I have an inside wash rack w/a hot water on demand system that I absolutely love. I also have a concrete pad with hitching rail outside that I use frequently in the summer, no hot water there - I mainly use it to hose them off after a workout. The inside rack I use when I'm prepping one for shows, cleaning wounds, vet visits, etc.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

seems like you have an inefficient floor plan picked out. That 12 foot center isle the length of the building is wasting lots of space.
One suggestion is on your middle stall make the wall removable, so you can have a 12X24 birthing stall.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Why not make one of the stalls in to a wash stall, and have 4 stalls set up for horses overall? 6 stalls, 1 for a wash stall, one as a tack room, and 4 for horses, then the two 'extra areas'- use one for bedding/feed/manure fork/wheelbarrow storage, and the other for a stairway to the loft? Please don't make the stalls and smaller than 12 x 12 as a way to make more space. I'd rather have a well set up barn with 4 stalls than a poorly designed 6 stall. I also suggest runs from each of the stalls, as an aside. Happy building!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not much of a help, but can I just say that your property is drop dead GORGEOUS!!!!! You're so lucky!


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Having a indoor wash rack with hot water is a huge selling point I think, so no matter the weather you can bathe your horse, cold hose without freezing yourself and clean wounds (knock on wood) when it's freezing out. 

I agree with MHfoundation Quarters though, if you can do both, I would, it's nice to hose off a sweaty horse in the summer outside!! 

Beautiful property by the way.

Side note personally I LOVE a wide ally way.. Lots of room for equipment, tying horse outside the stall, and winter blankets on doors don't become a space issue in the winter  

I highly recommend you get a really good contractor, highly recommended and trusted to do the job, I hear way to many horror stories of people getting screwed by the contractor because they knew nothing about horses and skipped/missed steps just bc it's a "barn" 

Best of luck and enjoy!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I wouldn't consider buying a place where the barn aisle was less than 12 feet wide. Especially in an upscale property I want minimum 12 X 12 stalls, at least one removable wall for foaling, 12' wide aisle (prefer 15 for safety) and indoor wash stall with hot water and an outdoor wash rack with cement pad and hitch rail. I agree with the poster who said they'd rather have a well planned, decent sized 4 stall barn than 6 small stalls. I also agree with having runs out the back with doors that can be shut in inclement weather. 

Rather than hay storage above the barn (many insurance companies will not insure a barn if hay is stored on premise), I'd either leave it open to the roof or make an apartment for barn help or guest qaurters upstairs. A HUGE bonus is a bathroom and laundry facilities in the barn, so you don't have to wash horse blankets in your people washer & dryer. 

I would plan on a 3 sided storage area for hay and bedding to keep the flammables out of the barn. Much safer for the horses and as mentioned, could affect insurability.

***ETA*** They make drying lamps with fans for inside wash racks, now THAT would put the icing on the cake for me. I wouldn't care if the house was a 2 BR/1Bath dump if it had a barn built to those specs.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Having and indoor wash area is one of those luxury things that might push someone to pick buying your place over another. I would LOVE a wash stall. But I agree with having both. There are good reasons for each and if it's possible, why not?


----------

